# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca March 13th - Rides Of March -



## Eric (Feb 27, 2016)

11269329_10206806391589265_8321726824419167321_o



__ Eric
__ Feb 27, 2016






Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 13th - Rides of March -

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Mar 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Bring a friend and lend them one of your bikes













Capture



__ Eric
__ Feb 27, 2016


















20160214_113234



__ Eric
__ Feb 27, 2016


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2016)

Always a great time and  bigger turnout each time. 
That is going to be difficult for Cory, Mike and I since we ride from home about 15 to 18 miles away. 
Does anybody want to be my friend and ride one of my bikes?


----------



## Eric (Mar 3, 2016)

I guess all your friends already have bikes.  It is just a suggestion anyway...  dont worry if you cannot find a bikeless friend.


----------



## Eric (Mar 7, 2016)

Weather looks good with very little chance of rain on Sunday.  Let's ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Roll your clocks ahead 1 hour...Daylight Savings Time starts


----------



## Eric (Mar 12, 2016)

Perfect weather for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pics...Pics... PICS!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics...Pics... PICS!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics...Pics... PICS!!!!














Super fun day 26 riders


----------



## 58tornado (Mar 14, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 295270[ATT


----------

